# New Backpack - Riding With The Camera



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

I'm always looking for the perfect backpack. I've got 8 or 9 right now. I've even got a Lowepro dedicated camera backpack with hydration. Unfortunately, the uncooperative waterproof zipper made that one worthless...

Anyway, I've been annoyed with my current big hydration pack (a Hydrapack). So when my friend Alan recommended I try an Osprey, I was ready. And so far I'm psyched. I can carry a ton of gear in it (see photo below) and after having it for about two weeks, it's already responsible for some winner photos.

For those who are interested, I posted a full review of it on PhotographyREVIEW.com:

Osprey Talon 22 Backpack Review >>

And the camera or not camera, and how to carry it discussion is always a good one. I know a lot of you man up and ride with your digital SLR. I don't always ride with one. But if I want good photos I do. And I don't like to compromise the ride. So a good pack system is important. Like I said, I had the waterproof Lowepro that was made for cameras. But after the zipper failed me on the trail one too many times, I had to retire it. I always end up going back to dedicated hydration packs because water isn't optional and they fit the best. It's easy enough to protect my camera gear in small cases inside the backpack. But you can't really make a camera backpack work with a bladder on the bike. Camera backpacks aren't made for riding technical downhill trails and they aren't made to carry a 100 ounce bladder. So here I am with the Osprey. And pretty pleased so far.

How about you?


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Interesting.

I have a bag fetish myself.

Currently using a Kinesis Journeyman for when I need to carry the "large" gear. I'll write a review of it soon.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

joeadnan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have a bag fetish myself.
> 
> Currently using a Kinesis Journeyman for when I need to carry the "large" gear. I'll write a review of it soon.


dude thats crazy!


----------



## JakeB. (Jul 22, 2008)

^ yeah, that's pretty big... I don't think I'd be comfortable at all riding with that.

I'm new to riding, and so far I haven't taken my camera gear along. 
I've been wanting to, but I wasn't sure how to go about it.

My only bag is a Mini-Trekker, which obviously won't work well with a hydration pack.
Though, I don't do super long trails and can get by with a bottle instead if need be.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

The pack would work for getting to the area you want to shoot or if you hit a technical section of the trail however it still does not solve the problem of quick access.
I prefer to shoot wildlife over flowers and my best opportunities' always come along while riding. Zip around a corner and there's a Fox or Deer that kinda stuff.

A harness has been the best for me :


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Harness*



SingleTrackLovr said:


> The pack would work for getting to the area you want to shoot or if you hit a technical section of the trail however it still does not solve the problem of quick access.
> I prefer to shoot wildlife over flowers and my best opportunities' always come along while riding. Zip around a corner and there's a Fox or Deer that kinda stuff.
> 
> A harness has been the best for me :


I used to ride with a Lowepro Topload Zoom AW on a chest harness. I could ride with an SLR and my 70-200 f/2.8L and have quick access. But for technical riding, having a camera bag on your chest doesn't work. You can't get back behind the seat when there's a big bag (or camera) in the way. So I let go of the quick access option in favor of a better ride and now everything goes in the backpack. For quick shots, I've got a point-and-shoot on my shoulder strap. But for the serious stuff, we stop, I take off the pack, and we set up the shot. And the reality is, great mountain bike photos almost never happen on the first try. The best stuff always comes from sessioning and experimenting. So getting off the bike and opening up the pack isn't really that big of a deal to me.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

Photo-John,

How is the camera protected in the event of an impact?

Dan


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

I have been on a similar quest to find a good pack.

I ended up with this one: Arc Teryx M30










I went with this one because:

A. Arc Teryx=super nice build quality
B. I purchased a carbon fiber Gitzo Tripod for my trail pod and the snowboard/ski straps hold it perfectly. Its like it was designed to cary a tripod. 
C. Its hydration compatible 
D. Its completely waterproof. I unintenionally tested it when I fell out of a drift boat fly fishing on the green river in Utah. Gear was dry as a bone after full emersion and scrambeling to the side of the river

I carry a 40D body, 17-40L, and 70-200 (F4 to keep it light)

It has worked out just fine but by way of confession, I think I might just simply my riding set up to a G9 in the camel pack.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice review. I currently use a Camelbak HAWG for my gear (Nikon D80 body plus 2 lenses) but it's a very tight fit with all the other stuff on longer rides. I'm now looking at bringing one strobe along so I might need something bigger. I'd like to see a pic of that backpack on a person/you to see how big it really is...

Marcel.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

I either strap mine to the top of my camelbak(in a tamrac bag) or if I have my transalp bag on I just stuff it in the top. Either way, if you crash with a big camera(mine is a D50) your taking your chances.


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

I put my camera in a small Pelican hard case, and put that in my hydropack yeah its a little more bulky that way, but it keeps my stuff dry, and safe from impact. Spend thousands of dollars on your cameras and glass, carrying a little extra heft to keep them safe is worth it, I also carry a point and shoot for quick shooting.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks like you could be onto something John. I'd be more inclined to ride with SLR if I had something other than my regular disorganized hydration pack full of spares tools and food...


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got the Dakine Sequence Pack. . . bought it for backcountry skiing etc. Ridden with it once for MTB. Big downfall is now bladder area. . . but for a pack it's great. Suppose I don't like it's lack of space for other tools and such, but I could always leave out a lens or two for that. The actual camera block also detaches so it can be carried seperately.


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

I've had my Talon 22 for about a year now. Love it. Light and actually designed with the human spine in mind.

I've had Osprey products for years and so far they can do no wrong.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Skiing*



Truckee Trash said:


> I've got the Dakine Sequence Pack. . . bought it for backcountry skiing etc. Ridden with it once for MTB. Big downfall is now bladder area. . . but for a pack it's great. Suppose I don't like it's lack of space for other tools and such, but I could always leave out a lens or two for that. The actual camera block also detaches so it can be carried seperately.


I haven't looked at the Dakine stuff much. But I do see a fair number of pro action sports photogs using their bags. I have one of their small hydration packs and I like it a lot. It won't carry a camera, though.

For skiing I have a big Camelbak Hawg with insulation, ski straps, a shovel pocket, etc. It easily carries all kinds of camera gear, which I keep in small camera cases. I've found it's a lot easier to ski with camera gear than it is to ride, though. I can carry a lot more comfortably on skis than I can on a bike.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Camera Protection*



Turtle01 said:


> Photo-John,
> 
> How is the camera protected in the event of an impact?
> 
> Dan


You didn't read the review, did you? 

I keep the camera in a small Tamrac hip case for protection. Flash goes in a little point-and-shoot case. You can see the cases in the photo I included.

As for people who worry about breaking their camera - if you don't gamble, you can't win. For me, taking that risk is a no-brainer. And to reassure you, I've had all kinds of crashes with all kinds of backpacks, on all kinds of terrain, including one sweet over-the-bars crash on a Whistler Garbanzo g-out. And the only damage experienced has been to my bikes, my body, and my ego. Cameras have always been fine. Digital SLRs are stronger than you think. And like I said, you have to gamble to win. And DSLRs do make better pictures easier.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a very durable piece of tupperware that holds my (new) camera, which is wrapped in a towel so it wont jiggle. This is placed in my pack of choice.

It would take quite a hit to take the camera out.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*close call*

I almost went OTB with my new XSi in my Camelbak 
I hit the front brake while approaching a jump :eekster:
I released the brake & leaned back & managed to save it 
Damn I'm Good


----------



## Wakeskater (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got back from my first real ride with my dslr. I used a marmot hip bag with the insert from my Think Tank chimp cage. I only carried one body sans grip and one small lens. It worked really well and pulling out the camera was a breeze. I'll get some pics up soon


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I haven't looked at the Dakine stuff much. But I do see a fair number of pro action sports photogs using their bags. I have one of their small hydration packs and I like it a lot. It won't carry a camera, though.
> 
> For skiing I have a big Camelbak Hawg with insulation, ski straps, a shovel pocket, etc. It easily carries all kinds of camera gear, which I keep in small camera cases. I've found it's a lot easier to ski with camera gear than it is to ride, though. I can carry a lot more comfortably on skis than I can on a bike.


I still use a Deuter Trans Alp 2.5, with a camera bag inside. the Pack has a built in rain fly.

DSLR, one lense (17-40 or 70-200) ,flash, and pocket wizzards. all the normal bike gear, 100 oz bladder adn 24 oz bottle on the side. equals heavy angry midget. at one point I weight it at 26+ lbs. I stopped weighing after that.

my only greif is that it's a little long (helment can it bag if not position just right) and the bag itself has some girth. but its fits well and stays put.

maybe someday I'll actually tke my camera for a ride again.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Deuter*

Hey Brian! Thanks for posting. I was thinking about getting a Transalp until I heard about and tried the Osprey. I like the Deuter bags - especially the built-in rain fly. But the Osprey weighs a lot less and I thought it would be nice to try something different.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Camera Grips*



Wakeskater said:


> I just got back from my first real ride with my dslr. I used a marmot hip bag with the insert from my Think Tank chimp cage. I only carried one body sans grip and one small lens. It worked really well and pulling out the camera was a breeze. I'll get some pics up soon


Lighter and smaller is always better for me. The only camera I've ever had with a grip is the EOS-1D - and you don't have a choice with that body.


----------



## Wakeskater (Aug 5, 2008)

This was the first time I used my 20D without the grip in 3 years


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

Photo-John said:


> So here I am with the Osprey. And pretty pleased so far.
> 
> How about you?


Osprey makes awesome packs. Top of the line, several grades above something like a Lowe (Lowepro). I used to work in a high-end backpacking/climbing/mountaineering store and Osprey was one of the best brands we carried. Different brands may fit different people better, but there's really nothing better in terms of quality. I personally have two of them, an older Kestrel and an even older big(6000cu) pack for expeditions that I can't remember the name of. Both are over 10 years old, have summited many peaks, and are still in great shape. Never thought of them for biking though. Hmmm.................


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

Turtle01 said:


> Photo-John,
> 
> How is the camera protected in the event of an impact?
> 
> Dan


____________________________
warranty or insurance


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Good topic...*

I bought my first DSLR this summer, and went with the Pentax K20D and their DA*16-50 f2.8 lens. Both camera and lens are fully weather sealed. This was a key feature for me, we also canoe trip so can get lots of weather. For a bag I decided on the Kata 212 Torso Bag. I want the camera on the front for two reasons. Quick access is one, and keeping my back free for other packs is the second. I can still ride with my hydration pack, tools etc, and I can still portage packs on canoe trips keeping the camera with me rather than leaving over $2K of equipment sitting at the side of the trail. I have been more than satisfied with this setup, quite pleased in fact. I even use it as my prefered walk-around bag now.The Kata 212 has a wide shoulder strap that is very comfy, and I do not mind riding with it at all. I removed the zipper that divides the main compartment in two. Now nothing inside can possibly scratch body or lens. I have a ND filter mounted on front of the lens so I don't even use the lens cap. I can have the DSLR out and squeeze off a shot faster now than I could with our small P&S camera. Here is a pic of the Kata 212 and below that some links to rides with my new toy! 








http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=443156
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441024
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=437599
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=428538


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

I am using a Camelback Chaos that is a mid sized pack, built in 3qt Camelback, padded, smaller but useable camera pocket. It is my daily bag... Cheers, A


----------



## tedmeister (Mar 22, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but there are new backpacks available that are perfectly suited for carrying camera equipment. I use the rotation180 Trail from MindShift Gear. The backpack has a rotating beltpack that will fit a small DSLR or Mirrorless system (I use a Sony a6000 with up to 3 lenses plus an iphone). I can get my camera out in seconds - it's awesome! Plus it has a pocket for a hydration bladder and enough capacity for a jacket, tools, food, etc. Check it out on REI.com or direct from the company website: rotation180 Trail 16L - Outdoor Photography Backpack | MindShift Gear

~Tedshred


----------

